# Video: Young GSD Obedience and Protection Work



## Vislor (Nov 14, 2012)

This is my little female, Vislor Antilly, doing some Obedience and Protection Training in our Indoor Training Facility.

Obedience and Protection Vislor Antilly - YouTube


----------

